# The one thing everyone forgets too prep...



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

Having watched shows like "Doomsday Preppers" and a few youtube videos on the topic, it appears too me that far too many people forget too prep for boredom. Board games, good books that can be read many times over, and prepping for a hobby to keep your hands busy. Preferably one that would help you manufacture items to trade. The fact is, when the lights go out, your going to have a lot of time on your hands.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I find it hard to believe that in a real SHTF event (other than a nuke requiring me to sit in a fallout shelter)
that I will get bored. Remember, if the lights go out, you can't see the books to read, or the board games 
to play. However, I would study up on delivering babies.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I will be busy providing, and maintaining....


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

playing cards, a cribbage board, a harmonica and a whiz pot full of novels, and a korean chess set


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

After working daylight to dusk trying to survive. I hope it will still be safe enough to get some sleep after dark. I pray your right and there will enough time to read anything but a manual to repair or build something to survive.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Bored, in a survival situation? Really?


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

Tango2X said:


> Bored, in a survival situation? Really?


Think about it man, things will calm down a bit as society begins to rebuild. Also, if your in a group, it would be a good idea to rotate some people on and off duty so they don't get burned out.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

CoffeePot said:


> Having watched shows like "Doomsday Preppers" and a few youtube videos on the topic, it appears too me that far too many people forget too prep for boredom. Board games, good books that can be read many times over, and prepping for a hobby to keep your hands busy. Preferably one that would help you manufacture items to trade. The fact is, when the lights go out, your going to have a lot of time on your hands.


I wood Think Coffee filters

Bunn says they're filters tower over the rest


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Good topic, SHTF and you've got preps to get you by for a good while, food, heat, a bit of power; and you're trying to play the grey man making little noise or motion. 
We keep everything from packs of playing cards and dice to a few board games and books; a guitar may be a great choice. You may work hard but there will be down time and it's really important to keep the moral up.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CoffeePot said:


> Having watched shows like "Doomsday Preppers" and a few youtube videos on the topic, it appears too me that far too many people forget too prep for boredom. Board games, good books that can be read many times over, and prepping for a hobby to keep your hands busy. Preferably one that would help you manufacture items to trade. The fact is, when the lights go out, your going to have a lot of time on your hands.


 Maybe for some. Out here we will be busy. This is farm country, we are use to always having something to fill time. And post SHTF likely most of that will be done by hand. The real problem will likely be rest vs work load. Boredom is not something we experience much of.
That tree that needs cutting for fire wood is an hour job with the ATV and good chain saw. Another hour or so stacked piled ready for splitting with there is time. With the hand saws it is an all day job cutting it up another day or so when time allows to get it piled for splitting . Mean while the time spent doing that means something else did not get done. Wheat straw or marsh grass will need to be gathered and bundled . Cat tails will need harvesting ect. Post STHF the bailer won't be of much use very long.
Then there is guard duty rotation. While we won't be driving snow will still need shoveling so we can get to things we need to do. Fences will always need fixing. The ditch we clean with a back hoe or dozer in an hour will have to be done by hand
Life won't be sitting on the porch playing poker .


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Those who ignore the mental well being of their family members will likely experience suicides, murders, or murder/suicides at a higher rate than those who address those issues.

I have a working farm. I know it is important to smile and laugh. 

Surviving is not enough. You have to live in order to make living worth it.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

If you are going to bug out and live off the land, or be on the run I assume there would be not much time for getting bored, but if you will bug in and lay low and quiet, it would be nice to have some books around.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Yavanna said:


> If you are going to bug out and live off the land, or be on the run I assume there would be not much time for getting bored, but if you will bug in and lay low and quiet, it would be nice to have some books around.


Out in the field, in the Marines, someone always had a deck of cards. 
Then there was story telling. Who could tell the most outlandish, yet still believable story, that made us all laugh. 
Good times.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

You can't work every waking minute, yes it it will carry you for quite some time, I've done it, but at some point you have take your mind off of your situation to relax or you'll burn out, done that too. 
Doesn't matter if it's cards, cribbage, story telling, reading, kick the can, your mind needs a break from time to time.
Many games are more than just games, many have a strategic core to them, chess for instance and one could say a game of spades, cribbage, or texas hold 'em is training or honing your strategic skills while letting you relax. 
I for one will have at least a deck of cards in my BOB.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Based on my situation now with little time for playing games, I would imagine in a long term event there would be even less time for things that are not survival related. 
Would you be using lights at night to be able to play these games? Daylight shouldn't be wasted if you have to use it to take care of yourself. Lights at night would carry a long ways and give out your location too. 

Sent from my STV100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CoffeePot said:


> Think about it man, things will calm down a bit as society begins to rebuild. Also, if your in a group, it would be a good idea to rotate some people on and off duty so they don't get burned out.


The rebuilding is _post_ SHTF.

You mentioned "hobbies" that will manufacture items. That's called a skill.

You said something about rotating people. Are you a part of a group that numbers in the hundreds, by chance? I'm not, so there's no rotation. From security to working the gardens to simple maintenance, there'll always be plenty to do. Parchessi will not be in the equation.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> However, I would study up on delivering babies.



View attachment 91765


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I suspect there will always be down time. On the third solid day of rain at 50 degrees you are probably going to have everything done indoors that you can do done. Not a bad idea to have something to do when the snow is ass deep and the wife says not again today.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have plenty of books in the study and some playing cards floating around here someplace, maybe a couple of board games, but I don't expect to see a whole lot of Saturday night poker parties after it goes sideways. After the lights go out I expect there will always be something that needs doing. Surviving post SHTF and all it entails will be a 24 hour job.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

An occasional recreation period with family is a moral builder. It is socialization we as humans need. Busy surviving, you bet. Occasioanally celebrating life is part of surviving as is honoring our lord and savior. JMHO.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CoffeePot said:


> Having watched shows like "Doomsday Preppers" and a few youtube videos on the topic, it appears too me that far too many people forget too prep for boredom. Board games, good books that can be read many times over, and prepping for a hobby to keep your hands busy. Preferably one that would help you manufacture items to trade. The fact is, when the lights go out, your going to have a lot of time on your hands.


Excellent question!

After some thought, if they are willing, I will gladly pull the Female Midgets (some call them "Little People" today, kinda like some folk use "mentally challenged" instead of "retards"..but I digress)...I would pull the female midgets off of SlippyMade Pike Assembly Line #7 and "Ho" them out to bored prepper types who need female companionship. But only if the midgets are willing...I ain't no pimp ya know! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

My great grandfather was born in 1858, back before all the modern things to do. He had 21 kids. Something tells me he found a way to remedy his boredom. I think he also found a free labor force for his farm. Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

CoffeePot said:


> Having watched shows like "Doomsday Preppers" and a few youtube videos on the topic, it appears too me that far too many people forget too prep for boredom. Board games, good books that can be read many times over, and prepping for a hobby to keep your hands busy. Preferably one that would help you manufacture items to trade. The fact is, when the lights go out, your going to have a lot of time on your hands.


The only thing that I really fear I might run out of is toilet paper.

I know, . . . sounds silly, . . . but everyone put down the keyboard and mouse, . . . go look, . . . how many rolls ya got???

Takes a lot for a year's supply, . . . and yes, . . . I'm hoarding some.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Lowtechredneck said:


> My great grandfather was born in 1858, back before all the modern things to do. He had 21 kids. Something tells me he found a way to remedy his boredom. I think he also found a free labor force for his farm. Kill two birds with one stone.


My Amish neighbors seem to do well enough. 
One gentleman has a squad of kids. The eldest is in his late twenties, the youngest has to be four or five now. He is in his late forties, or early fifties.

Once a week they clean up, get dressed up in their Sunday best. They all meet at one house. They hold their version of service, reading from the bible, singing hymns. 
Afterwards, the men smoke their pipes, talk about business, work, news, gossip, the weather, us crazy English. 
The women turn to and proceed to make a large meal for everyone.
The children get to play. I have seen them play volleyball. Those of marrying age, early to mid-teens, that is their time to . . . get to know one-another.

The whole process builds a sense of community.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

if you have 10 years worth of food put away a deep bunker and lots of water... you might get bored

if not
Security, gathering, self sufficient will take up a lot of time


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

dwight55 said:


> The only thing that I really fear I might run out of is toilet paper.
> Takes a lot for a year's supply, . . . and yes, . . . I'm hoarding some.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I read that the average American uses 24 rolls of TP per year and averages 8 pieces per "go". Hope this helps, The washcloth with a bucket of bleach water method sounds like a really nasty alternative.

Some people crumple it, others fold. I'd suspect that the folders use less paper.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Elvis said:


> I read that the average American uses 24 rolls of TP per year and averages 8 pieces per "go". Hope this helps, The washcloth with a bucket of bleach water method sounds like a really nasty alternative.


To add: I read the average person defecates approximately 1,200lbs a year.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

WhatTheHeck said:


> To add: I read the average person defecates approximately 1,200lbs a year.


Now there's a fact that would work for the game "Trivial Pursuit".


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Elvis said:


> Now there's a fact that would work for the game "Trivial Pursuit".


Elvis, you made me laugh out loud. Really.
Thank you.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

dwight55 said:


> The only thing that I really fear I might run out of is toilet paper.
> 
> I know, . . . sounds silly, . . . but everyone put down the keyboard and mouse, . . . go look, . . . how many rolls ya got???
> 
> ...


There it is a Toilet paper factory in my town, we buy those big size rolls (300 meters each) in bulk, so its is very cheap. We have enough for about 2 years at our house (2 people) any given moment.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> ..........
> 
> I know, . . . sounds silly, . . . but everyone put down the keyboard and mouse, . . . go look, . . . how many rolls ya got???
> 
> ............


I don't need to. I know I've got two full cases in addition to my 'normal, everyday' stock.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ya' know, Yavanna, the only reason my ancestors were permitted to stay in the states during The Revolutionary War was for their ability to smuggle and steal much needed accessories. I think one of my cousins is still in the trade. But as the story goes, my predecessors all had "Letters of Marque," which made them "legal" and the black sheep of my family.

If you live in a coastal town, I can see opportunities that may not be around later. I'm not exactly a fan of the TEOTWAWKI theory, but then, I've been wrong before...

(How rough is this toilet paper?)


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

@thetourist, there are several types of toilet paper, there is a common on, the extra, and the luxe 😂 you may choose


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

This thread brings up a valid point. Personally I do think there will be a need for games of some sort. I have many decks of cards in my stash, in BOBs and in my "to trade" stock. Trivia card games in varied subjects and even DVDs and 2 portable DVD players in my faraday cages. I even have a dozen solar calculators in my faraday cages because I think they will have some trade value to them. 

Yes, in the first 30 days we will all be very busy, and when we're not working hard, we will be sleeping hard. However... in the mean time, if you've ever lived through a 3 day snow storm, you know you need to keep the mind busy. I find that the amount of space these simply games take up and how cheap I can get them (second hand shops, estate sales) they are worth having on hand. Worst case... if I need to start a fire, I'll lite the jokers first. 

Long story short, Prepping isn't always going to be about living through a battle. If you don't have material to restart a civilization, you didn't do a good job of prepping.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna said:


> @thetourist, there are several types of toilet paper, there is a common on, the extra, and the luxe �� you may choose


Yavanna, Americans know nothing of the world. I once saw a Canadian on "Jeopardy" name all of the presidents in the correct order. I don't even know the names of the Canadian Provinces. Heck, I get all those states like Tennessee, Kentucky and Virginia confused. But I can tell you the correct year of any panhead Harley-Davidson that runs by. It's a gift.

You could give me the your street address and color you painted your house, and my first question would be, "Is that in Moscow?"

I can tell when I'm nearing Illinois. The citizens begin to know less and less about football.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

1200lbs huh? Sounds like my post-disaster plan of turning "humanure" into compost for the gardens could be fruitful.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I have enough TP for multiple years for me just me, but you add in the wife and 2 daughters...who knows... It's honestly difficult to do the math when all 4 of us don't spend all day at home. 

That said, who doesn't already have cards or games around the house? Whether or not you believe you'll need them post SHTF, they'll be around. I personally don't think I'll be adding them to my B.O.B. as I really don't need the extra weight. If you have a bug out location, alright, throw a deck of cards and a couple of games up in the rafters. It won't hurt anything unless you just don't have the room.

For the younger kids, they will need something to occupy their time with when they aren't helping with chores. Games like "UNO" would be a good choice.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Lowtechredneck said:


> 1200lbs huh? Sounds like my post-disaster plan of turning "humanure" into compost for the gardens could be fruitful.


Have you ever considered producing biogas ( like they do at pig farms)? 
One person alone would not produce enough, but a larger group of people could... 
And you would still have your fertilizer at the end


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> I suspect there will always be down time. On the third solid day of rain at 50 degrees you are probably going to have everything done indoors that you can do done. Not a bad idea to have something to do when the snow is ass deep and the wife says not again today.


third day of rain and 50 degrees? That is nothing. Living on the rainy side of the cascades you learn pretty fast that no matter what the weather is, you will be outside anyway. over here it is raining 9 months of the year. 50 degrees is tolerable. 40 not so much but if there is work to do you do it anyway. I look forward to the snow. At least it stays on the ground instead of turning everything into wet muck that will soak you to the skin every time you spend more than 2 minutes outside.

From reading these replies I can see most of you have no clue on what it will take to take care of yourselves. If you have to grow, preserve and cook your own food everyday, provide enough clean water for drinking, cooking, bathing and cleaning including your clothing, Water for you gardens, water for the animals you may have. plus your heat source and cooking fuel and a shelter to keep you safe. you will have no time for playing games. There is no down time, Period.

I can tell you that right now with the advantage of having running water and electricity I work all day every day without stop. Just last night in fact I worked well past dark and thought it was time to quit. came in and found it was only 5 pm, put my head lamp on and went back out and worked until 8:30 then came in and worked some more.

I'm sure you all have heard the statistic that say within the first year after an EMP or other major event 80% of the population will die. Guess what? it will be the ones thinking they can play games that wont make it. The ones that will make it will be the ones who know how to work until there is no more work to do and have the skills and support to get it done.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I may be a city dweller these days, but I haven't always been, I have lived far far from the city lights, and I have ventured out in the middle of the night without a flashlight and didn't fall off a cliff or walk into any trees.
The darkest nights are at the new moon, that's not like being in a closet with the door duct taped closed, there is still quite a bit of star light as the rural dwellers know, at a full moon it is quite light out, so much so that I could sit outside and have enough light to draw up the design for a water wheel, or do the lay out for a compound.
Even when our military recon teams are out for 3 days in enemy territory under blackout protocol, they aren't in total and utter darkness, they set sentries and the rest of the team checks their gear, load magazines, heat up an MRE and, when possible, tells stories and probably even play a little poker. One could probably venture to say that recon is about as extreme a condition as any of us would ever deal with in a SHTF short of a fire fight.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Toilet paper.


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

WhatTheHeck said:


> My Amish neighbors seem to do well enough.
> One gentleman has a squad of kids. The eldest is in his late twenties, the youngest has to be four or five now. He is in his late forties, or early fifties.
> 
> Once a week they clean up, get dressed up in their Sunday best. They all meet at one house. They hold their version of service, reading from the bible, singing hymns.
> ...


Wait... the Amish use tobacco? huh...


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Does any of you stock sunscreen? I do leave the house without a bottle of it, if something happens and I have to walk home, I do not want to get sunburned. And always it goes on sale I buy some more 😂


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

Yavanna said:


> Does any of you stock sunscreen? I do leave the house without a bottle of it, if something happens and I have to walk home, I do not want to get sunburned. And always it goes on sale I buy some more &#55357;&#56834;


I've worked outside for so long, that I've stopped getting sunburn. I just tan.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

CoffeePot said:


> I've worked outside for so long, that I've stopped getting sunburn. I just tan.


I never got a tan in my life, I always burn very badly, and my skin gets blisters and peels. But then I am a german descendent and I live in Brazil.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm part German, too. I was born in Milwaukee, and it's a requirement to be part German. I think I've only met one Brazilian in my whole life.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I never used to sunburn, that changed when I started taking medication for my thyroid. It's not as bad now that I have been on it long enough to adjust, but I never bother with sun screen anyway.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Overall the sun the weather is much hotter here, and we are closer to the tropics, so sunscreen is a must for me 😂


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

During Sandy, it was all I could do to keep up with dishes, heating water and food for everyone. That and keeping the fireplace going. We didn't stay up late. Got up early with the sunrise. No worries about being bored.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> During Sandy, it was all I could do to keep up with dishes......... That and keeping the fireplace going............


Kill two birds with one stone. And that stone is called_ paper plates and cups_.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Kill two birds with one stone. And that stone is called_ paper plates and cups_.


Well yes of course you're right. And I've learned to keep a stash in the attic with the rest of the paper products.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Kill two birds with one stone. And that stone is called_ paper plates and cups_.


Paper plates are fine for a while but will run out within a few months. We bought more Corian plates, silverware, and extra glasses. Water shouldn't be a problem here and we stock extra Dawn soap along with other soaps.

I read an old thread on soap on this site so we bumped up storing soap instead. While I shiver to even contemplate 75% of the population dying with an EMP that would mean years of addition plates if you can clean them.

Praying that SHTF never happens.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Yavanna said:


> Does any of you stock sunscreen? I do leave the house without a bottle of it, if something happens and I have to walk home, I do not want to get sunburned. And always it goes on sale I buy some more &#128514;


No one in this house burns easily but if we had to spend a lot of time outdoors gardening I could see sunburn being a big problem, especially as the hair on top of my head thins. We try to keep a spare can of suntan spray.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Elvis said:


> Paper plates are fine for a while but will run out within a few mont............


This is true of any non-renewable item. Butt wipes included.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> third day of rain and 50 degrees? That is nothing. Living on the rainy side of the cascades you learn pretty fast that no matter what the weather is, you will be outside anyway. over here it is raining 9 months of the year. 50 degrees is tolerable. 40 not so much but if there is work to do you do it anyway. I look forward to the snow. At least it stays on the ground instead of turning everything into wet muck that will soak you to the skin every time you spend more than 2 minutes outside.
> 
> From reading these replies I can see most of you have no clue on what it will take to take care of yourselves. If you have to grow, preserve and cook your own food everyday, provide enough clean water for drinking, cooking, bathing and cleaning including your clothing, Water for you gardens, water for the animals you may have. plus your heat source and cooking fuel and a shelter to keep you safe. you will have no time for playing games. There is no down time, Period.
> 
> ...


Even the pioneers found a little time for recreation, it may only be a few minutes a day, but if you can't make any time for fun, or worship life is a meaningless grind.


----------

